# Filesize mismatch [solved]

## SandStar

I'm getting errors when I try to update my kernel to 2.6.20-r8

!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/ChangeLog

!!! Reason: Filesize doe not match recorded size

I've synced twice now but the error stays. Since I don't really care about the ChangeLog file, how can I get past this error?Last edited by SandStar on Tue Jun 12, 2007 5:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## barum87

i got the same problem with gentoo-sources...maybe it's a bug?

 *Quote:*   

> !!! Digest verification failed:
> 
> !!! /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/ChangeLog
> 
> !!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size
> ...

 

----------

## barum87

i think it got fixed. (after waiting for a while and then re-syncing)

----------

## Timbers2k

I had the same issue. I resync just now fixed it.

----------

## SandStar

nice. it's indeed fixed.

Next time I'll just give it a bit more time

----------

